# Me so pretty!



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Maybe, if it is so easy indeed, we can start a contest among ourselves and see who's going to come up with a setup similar to the one below that is great:

http://thefrugalhomemaker.com/2012/04/06/friday-fun-frugal-finds-an-easter-garden-tutorial/


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

It will not be a fair game!!! and Niko you probably know why (or whom). He is probably smiling right now reading this post!


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm sorry.... On too much of a nerd.... All I can see is a hobbit hole


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I was thinking it would be funny to cover a chia pet with riccia... not something I'd want to keep around, but it would be good for a laugh.


----------

